
Do Brands Belong on Twitter? - nreece
http://mashable.com/2008/12/12/twitter-brands/
======
josefresco
I've mentioned this before, but I've bitched about Comcast on Twitter and had
them reach out to me to help solve my problem all through Twitter. They then
followed up with a phone call to make sure it got resolved. I have no interest
in talking with Comcast in the future but this use of Tweets to appease me was
smart on their part.

